# Thyroid eye disease



## nabernhardt (Oct 14, 2011)

would anyone have any suggestions for this diagnosis please?


----------



## psantilli (Oct 14, 2011)

you could try looking under Graves Disease - that might apply for your particular patient symtpoms


----------



## reming55 (Oct 17, 2011)

That is pretty crummy documentation and I would request it be clarified


----------



## ANDREAHSANCHEZ (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds pretty unclear but 246.9 is unspecified disorders of thyroid.


----------



## nabernhardt (Oct 17, 2011)

I agree with you guys about the documentation.  Can you help with the proper wording for what to write in a query to get a clearer diagnosis in this case?  when I do a query I sometimes don't get a good response I think its due to me not saying it right.  Thanks for all your help with this.


----------



## ANDREAHSANCHEZ (Oct 18, 2011)

I would ask what is the exact problem or dx of thyroid that is causing the eye disease.


----------



## nabernhardt (Nov 7, 2011)

here is what I got back thyroid eye disease is the cause. It is an autoimmune problem.
So am I stuck with the 246.9 for a code?


----------



## rhotonscott (Nov 16, 2011)

*coding TED*

first coded what the thyroid disease is- codes 242.0-242.9 then code 376.21 for thyrotoxic exophthalmos. SO, if the pt had hyperthyroidism NOS with no mention of thyrotoxicosis(with no definitive Dx of Grave's, etc-you may have to look at previous pt encounter to find what the thyroid problem is) you would code a 242.90,376.21. Notice instructions printed in red under subheading 376.2


----------

